# Here are some piccies of Toby & Darwin



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I couldn't resist sharing some photos of my boys with you. Hope you like them.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

gorgeous, they look like right handfuls!


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

Oh they are so cute. Which ones which?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Toby is the Tonkinese and Darwin is the Bengal


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG-these kitts are totally edible in the best possible way-i'd regurgitate them both just for the pleasure all over again-great pics,keep em cominLove the one of em both snuggled


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are just adorable*


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> OMG-these kitts are totally edible in the best possible way-i'd regurgitate them both just for the pleasure all over again-great pics,keep em cominLove the one of em both snuggled


.......

They are little stunners! Not sure you've posted enough pics though, some more would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they look so cute


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are both beautiful and looks like they are really close too.

Emily


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Toby is the Tonkinese and Darwin is the Bengal


So that's what a tonkinese is! I was reading a thread the other night and did wonder but didn't like to ask.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

It is lovely to see them all snuggled up together.

Hard to believe we have only had Darwin (the bengal) for less than 2 weeks!!!

I will post some more pictures tomorrow. There is a lovely one of Toby (Tonkinese) on another thread.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG delicious the pair of them - what little cuties 
Keep the pics coming


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

What a pair of crackers, bet you spend hours just hugging and kissing a pair as adorable as they are!


----------

